# Holy Flouro Grow, Batman!!!!



## Capt. Skinx (Sep 11, 2007)

Today is day one of week 6. All flouro.
Many said it couldn't be done........


----------



## Homemadegravity (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice buds there Capt. Lots of white hairs, looks like its gonna be a nice fat cloa there to. Is that 1 plant or 3 different ones? Any hoot cheers on your sweet *** flouro grow. Keep up the good work and keep us updated, it would be nice to see how they finish up.


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Sep 11, 2007)

Just one plant. Have another, but two weeks behind this one.....


----------



## DLtoker (Sep 11, 2007)

That's what I like to see!  Another believer!!!  Good work pal. :aok:  Now we need to see 'em dried...


----------



## PuffTheMagicDragon (Sep 11, 2007)

waht type of flouros


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Sep 11, 2007)

6 x 24 W T5 full spectrum Flouros


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 11, 2007)

*Tell ya what Capt. that is one impressive grow my friend. It just goes to show that you don't need to spend $400 to grow some good bud. Great job mang.  *


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Sep 11, 2007)

I'll plan on taking pics once a week until harvest, then some after they are dried/cured.


----------



## Bubby (Sep 11, 2007)

> It just goes to show that you don't need to spend $400 to grow some good bud.



Well damn, that's EXACTLY what my 8x T5 fluo lights cost me.

edit: woops, mine are 4foot.. so 54 watts each.. still unreasonable looking back, because I got some garbage reflectors

Those look great by the way, I hope I can get similar results


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Sep 11, 2007)

NO ****!?!
My 6 x 24W with reflectors were under $200 from SunLeaves......


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Sep 11, 2007)

8 x 24/w for $300


----------



## jash (Sep 11, 2007)

coming along nicely capt.beautifull fat colas!:aok:are hairs still white or just seems to me?


----------



## Mutt (Sep 11, 2007)

WOW skinx!!!! :aok:
Now thats a florou grow there dude!!! Could only imagine what you could do with a hid!!!


----------



## Dubbaman (Sep 11, 2007)

looks excelant to me too guy im running a floro set up too and wishing that my plants will look like that once they are done i have 8 4' ge daylight 40W (3050lum/tube) tubes going on a side grow on mine and once im to the flowering im gonna add 2 75Wcfls in there that will bring a total of 26.8k lums to my 5sq' box and let it grow let it grow let it grow


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Sep 11, 2007)

Dubbamn: With the results I got, yours should be just as good if not better..... In case you were wondering:
Fox Farm Ocean Forest
Peruvian Bat Guano and Unsulphered Blackstrap Molasses during Veg (24/0)
Botanicare Pro series Bloom for Soil and Molasses during Flower (12/12)
Lights were the same T5 Full Spectrums from start to finish. I never switched to MH/HPS. ALL FLOURO.
Two x 100cfm fans in a tricked out Black and Decker Storage Unit (18"d x 32"W x 72"H)
ALL material, ALL, under 500 bones.....


----------



## JeSus (Sep 11, 2007)

Flouro's own! I have three seedlings, all just over 2 inches and showing the SECOND set of leaves in just 3 days


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Sep 11, 2007)

Here are the two newest seedlings (both on a seperate 26W T5 Flouro), and a decent shot of my tricked out B&D Storage Box turned growbox.:hubba:


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Sep 11, 2007)

The yellow lights are 26W T5 drop lights I bought at Lowe's for $20 each (on sale. regularly 27.99).
Friggin GREAT for seedlings if kept about 4"-6" from seedling top  (and proper ventilation)....


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 11, 2007)

Thank you Captain... I was skeptical about going through a whole grow only using flouros, but your plants look :dancing: :dancing: so good im dancing. JK!!  

Thanks though, keep us updated on those last two.


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Sep 11, 2007)

Thank you, whoawhoa. I am very excited, as well. And, as well, was skeptical at first. Keep in mind, EVERYONE, that I accredit a lot of these plants' success to good genetics. Seeds were a gift from a friend who has grown for years.....


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 11, 2007)

Don't you just love those kind of friends who are willing to give you tons of free seeds? Lifesavers...  


The plants genes probably helped you out quite a bit, but im sure any old seed would turn into decent MJ plant using flouros.


----------



## JeSus (Sep 11, 2007)

How old are your plants, the pics of the ones you just posted in the white pots?


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 11, 2007)

Those are his new ones


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 11, 2007)

Flouros are not a bad light by any means.
I am doing a grow right now with flouros and it is going well.

I am also looking into a HPS/MH mixed ballast system just for the fact that you will not reap the amount of buds or the quality of buds that these lights will bring you.

I say use what you have at the tips of your fingers,,,Then thin about moving on to something better......look at a few of the grow logs and see the diff? JMO though.


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Sep 11, 2007)

The new ones popped about 4 days ago. Germinated in a paper towel and distilled H2O for 40 hrs. Transplanted into 64oz cups till about week 6, then into 3 gl pots for remainder. Might try 2 gl pots this time around.


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Sep 11, 2007)

True, I will not have a yeild with Flouro like I would with HID, but the cost is a third or better, and SO MUCH LESS damaging to the ozone with Flouro.....


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 11, 2007)

Stores where I live don't sell HPS or MH lights. I know lights is where you should spend the most money but I believe flouros are a decent replacement. I'm not really looking for massive yields... I just want to grow .


BTW I can't wait til I get my seeds, you can be sure I'll start a grow journal.


-----

Don't forget that flouro bulbs hardly heat up...


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Sep 11, 2007)

right on, whoa. Keep me up to date. I am interested to see others have the same sucess with an all flouro grow....


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 11, 2007)

Will do as soon as I get them and get them under the lights, I'm really anxious to start up a grow journal. It's going to seem easier knowing everyone will be here giving me tips along the way.


*dunno I might wait til ground break, kinda boring looking at dirt...*


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice..

do you have a picture of the whole plant??
And if you can, can you put something next to it,
to give it scale.

thanks..

btw, do you know the strain?


----------



## JeSus (Sep 11, 2007)

No way are those seelings in the white pots 4 days old...From seed?


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 11, 2007)

I am just wondering what sources/thoughts you have behind the thinking that HPS/MH light systems have an effect on our ozone?


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 11, 2007)

I don't even have them planted yet...  


I said I'm still waiting on the seeds, and no I'm not quite sure about the strain yet.


----------



## JeSus (Sep 11, 2007)

Im talking about this pic, surely its not been only four days since breaking soil from seed?

Or is it a cutting?


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 11, 2007)

Oh, sorry, didn't he post the strains?


----------



## dmack (Sep 11, 2007)

Wow didnt think those type of lights where useful for growing:holysheep:. You have me thinking now. I just spent alot of money on a 400w hps system. When i can get a 4ft fluro and get a daylight light and make a row of plants. Anyone know why HPS lights are better then these fluros?


----------



## JeSus (Sep 11, 2007)

More lumens per watt i think.


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 11, 2007)

HPS and MH have a much higher lumen output than flouros, thus giving you a bigger yield. I'm not certain how much bigger (weight wise) but if you don't really care to much about increasing your yield through lumens I'd just buy some flouros. You can go to just about any store and buy 4ft. light fixtures for the bulbs. I'm planning on increasing yields through ferts or somethin.


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Sep 11, 2007)

First of all....
MrPuffAlot: Here you go. Bottle is a 2 litre, sitting on a 2 gl pot. Plant is in a 3 gl pot.....


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Sep 11, 2007)

Now, JeSus:
I lied to you unintentionally. I have too much crap written on my calender......
Seeds were germinated 11 days ago (two days).
9 days in the dirt, 7 of which have been above ground. 
Sorry I led you astray....


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Sep 11, 2007)

Clever Intuition:
Something I picked up at a lecture I heard once in college.... Maybe just a wives tale. Just something I held on to, and carried with me into my decision to grow.....


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Sep 11, 2007)

Capt. Skinx said:
			
		

> First of all....
> MrPuffAlot: Here you go. Bottle is a 2 litre, sitting on a 2 gl pot. Plant is in a 3 gl pot.....


 
Thanks Capt.  That really helps to scale everything.
So your plant is actually pretty dang big.. 

Nice..:hubba:


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Sep 11, 2007)

Yeah, man. She turned out a lot fuller than I expected. There was some stretching (again, flouros), but she swelled and filled in REAL nice.....


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 11, 2007)

Love her, love the flouros,


----------



## Have_a_nice_day (Sep 12, 2007)

Very nice bro. How many days did it veg and how tall was it when you forced it to flower?


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Sep 13, 2007)

Have_a_nice_day said:
			
		

> Very nice bro. How many days did it veg and how tall was it when you forced it to flower?


 

Days Veg: ABOUT 6 weeks
Flower Forcing: plant was ABOUT 15-18 inches tall
Closer to three feet, now. 
She at least doubled in the last month......
Both plants in flower are drinking a Gallon of amendment per week: 1 gallon water, 40ml Botanicare pro Bloom, 20ml Blackstrap Molasses mixed together the night before watering. Half a gallon per plant, twice a week.....


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Sep 13, 2007)

Hope this answered your questions, HaveANiceDay....


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 13, 2007)

coooooooooool dude..........


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Sep 15, 2007)

OK: so a few of you were asking why no pics of my second plant. Reason: she's a different strain (also a week behind my big plant), and not a big yielder or very impressive. 
HOWEVER.....  in the last two days of flower this smaller plant has taken on a VERY PUNGENT odor of grapes/fruit.
SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.......
In retrospect, I regret not keeping a photo-record of plant # 2, but, whatta ya gonna do, eh?
Anyway, here are some new pics:
Big Cola: Day 46 of flower (strain unknown, smell: PINY)
Small Cola: Day 38 of flower (strain unknown, smell: GRAPES/FRUIT COCKTAILish)
Seedlings: bigguns, day 16. littleun, day 4
ENJOY!!!!


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 15, 2007)

My favorite is the big cola... but the small one does smell like fruit cocktail so... LOL.


BTW, how many watts do you have on your seedlings? I presoaked my seeds yesterday and planted them last night, and I don't mean to sound like a total "noob" but what should I do now?


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Sep 15, 2007)

Just keep the soil MOIST evenly until they break soil. Then, I don't water till they look a little droopy (usually about once aweek).
The biggger seedlings I have are under a 26WT5 per seedling, The small one just has to share for now. Once I harvest the two big plants, seedlings will move down to the big lights: 6 x 24WT5 (144W total)....


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 15, 2007)

I have 2 of my seeds under two 23 watt CFL bulbs(they say 100w replacement, only use 23 watts of power or somethin like that). Do you think that's enough?


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Sep 15, 2007)

For seedlings, I think that should be plenty. After about three weeks you might try something bigger. It kinda depends on how quickly they grow, and how much they stretch during veg. If they are stretching a bunch during veg, you need more light. Mine are staying pretty squat, so I believe I have plenty of light....


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 15, 2007)

Cool, I have a reflector and like 4 more CFL bulbs to use after the transplant. Thanks for all the help Capt. will probably have questions for you later on too


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 15, 2007)

Keep the soil moist, not wet like mud?


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Sep 15, 2007)

NO, MAN. If you keep it wet, you'll damp 'em off. Choke 'em out, you know. Just keep it moist. What I do is every other day, I spray the soil around the base of the seedling with a spray bottle. About 1 fluid ounce, not much at all. Try noy to let beads of water build up on the leaves, either,  as a droplet of water is an AMAZING little natural magnifying glass, and WILL allow the lights to burn perfect little circles on your leaves. After they are established (i.e., thier first true set of leaves), you should only have to water every 5-7 days. And then, water till it runs out the bottom of your grow container, then don't water again until she starts to droop a little.


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 15, 2007)

Ok, right now I have my seeds growing in little cups, should the cups have holes in the bottom?


Also, my soil seems to dry like an hour after watering... whats up with that?


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Sep 15, 2007)

Yes, your cups should have holes in the bottom.
Probably your lights, Just dying the soil out. No biggie.
Watch the littleuns. They'll droop when they need water......


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Sep 16, 2007)

check this out:
Taken from, "Marijuana", by Bill Drake....


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 16, 2007)

Thanks man, saved the pic for later 

Time to put some holes in the cup...


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Sep 16, 2007)

Keep that soil moist till they break dirt!!!!!!


----------



## Tahiti Allen (Oct 30, 2007)

Howdy Bubby!! For your seedlings, how close do you put your lights?


----------

